# Alcohol free vodka???



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As a regular user i would say that over the last 28 years of drinking I have at least gained some experience and certainly enough to know when someone is "having a lend of me" !! 

A few nights ago a few of us started off at Nelson`s Media Rotana, nice bar, then Indian buffet at Rotana Towers after which we were well enough oiled to fancy some loud music and pretty scenery. 

So , no Andy we didn`t go to the Bur!, we made our way to Zinc at on SZR. We drank seven vodka and cokes/red bulls and left more sober than when we had arrived! Now I know we get good deals there but there is no way we drank that much vodka and felt nothing, unless the drink is watered down.

Of course there is no way to prove it but the only advice I can give you is that if you go there drink either wine or bottles of beer because the alcohol content of their spirits is extremely questionable.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Beer is watered down here - in some places at least - I hate Nelson's full of pretentious aresholes and wideboys - "I work in security - can't tell you any more or I'd have to kill you".....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I gyess if you aretrying to find an English themed bar anywhere in the world not fullof a-holes and wideboys you are gonna struggle a bit, haha. At least they do a decent pint of Guiness at the Rotana, we must get that beer sometime Andy !!


----------

